# Genie mini won't PAUSE



## Tygh (May 7, 2006)

Got my new Genie and mini installed. When using the mini, I am unable to pause live or recorded shows. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

First thing to try is resetting both your Genie and clients


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Make sure whole home service is enabled on the account.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

On the new remote, if you hold Pause down a bit, it'll jump back to Play before you know it.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm using the C31 Mini client and have been having this issue for months now... if you wait it will eventually pause like 5 minutes later. Yes you can reboot the boxes and it will work fine again for a day or two and then back to the same... It's been frustrating and wish this worked better. If anyone knows another fix or a update to fix coming that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Tygh (May 7, 2006)

Well, resetting cured the pause issue. Odd thing now is if I back up live tv and then jump to it live using the SKIP button, the C41 locks up. I have to tune to another channel and then back to get it to unlock itself. UGH.

Only other issue I have currently is the C41 wants to stretch shows that aren't in HD to fill the screen. There is no FORMAT button on the Genie remote as there was on my old remote. Anyone know the secret for the Genie remote?


----------



## Tygh (May 7, 2006)

Figured out the Format issue. Learning curves suck. Had my old box for 5 years.


----------

